# egaal zijn / onverschillig zijn



## Englishisgreat

Hallo,

Ik zoek de Engelse uitdrukking "I don't care" in het Nederlands.

Kan ik zeggen: Het is mij egaal of je vanavond naar het feest gaat of niet. / Het is mij onverschillig of je vanavond naar het feest gaat of niet ?


----------



## Peterdg

Er zijn verschillende mogelijkheden:

Het kan me niet schelen of je ...
Het is me om het even of je ...
Het laat me onverschillig of je ... (maar dit is nogal formeel)

Met "egaal" kan niet; dat is Duits, denk ik. (Es ist mir egal).

Er zijn ook nog een paar familiaire uitdrukkingen, maar ik weet niet of die tot de standaardtaal behoren:

Het kan me niet bommen of je ...
Ik heb er lak aan of je ...
Het is mij gelijk of je ...
Het is me eender of je ...


----------



## eno2

Het kan me geen moer/barst schelen  of.. (als je wat nadruk wil leggen)
Het laat me koud  of je 
Het laat me volkomen koud of ((als je wat nadruk wil leggen)

Ik vond 'Het is mij egaal of.." wél goed. Ik zou ook zeggen: het blijft mij egaal. 

Bij controle DVD online


> Egaal: 3 om het even= onverschillig•’t is mij egaal


krijg ik eens gelijk van Van Dale.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik vond 'Het is mij egaal of.." wél goed. Ik zou ook zeggen: het blijft mij egaal.
> 
> Bij controle DVD online


Ik had er geen idee van. Ik denk niet dat ik "egaal" al in die betekenis heb gehoord.


----------



## eno2

Het lijkt mij ook eerder ongewoon, maar zeker niet fout.  Schrijftaal of gestileerde taal.

Als je naar egaal kijkt op synoniemennet zie je een web, gemaakt van "vlak, effen, glad, gelijk, plat". En wat bengelt er daar linksboven aan een uithoek aan? "Om het even"....

Ik zou het zelfs gebruiken na een aantal tegenwerpingen van iemand: <Egaal, ik blijf bij mijn standpunt....>
Beetje gestileerder dan : <het kan mij niet schelen, ik blijf bij mijn standpunt>


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hallo Peterdg en eno2,

Hartelijk bedankt voor jullie hulp.


----------



## Majamimi

Ik mis hierboven eigenlijk de meest gebruikelijke uitdrukking : 
_Het maakt mij niet uit of ....._


----------



## eno2

Dat ontbrak inderdaad. Maar hoe ga je bewijzen dat het de meest gebruikte is? Ik ga niet in Google duikelen ervoor...



"het maakt mij niet uit of "309

"het kan me niet schelen of " 300

"het is me egaal" 20
"het is me egaal of"  3

Doorgeklikte resultaten


----------



## Majamimi

...hmmm, bewijzen kan ik het ook  niet,  maar van de bovengenoemde voorbeelden zou ik zelf alleen “het kan mij niks schelen” of “het maakt mij niet uit gebruiken”. Hieraan toegevoegd vind ik  dat “het kan mij niets schelen” gevoelsmatig iets aan de groffe kant is (ik zou nooit op een beleefde vraag zò antwoorden) 
“Het laat mij koud” en “het kan mij geen moer/barst schelen” vind ik niet erg aardig klinken, net zo min als “ik heb er lak aan “ of “het kan mij niks bommen”
Ik vind “het is mij om het even” wel mooi Nederlands , maar wordt mijns inziens door mijn generatie (1975) bijna niet meer gebruikt. “Het is mij eender/gelijk/egaal “ zijn varianten die ik natuurlijk wel begrijp,  maar heel eerlijk gezegd nooit echt gehoord heb. Dus vandaar, blijf ik bij het neutrale “het maakt mij niet uit”  maar bewijzen wil ik niets ENO 2


----------

